# Label for provider * is ufsid/*



## nickolas (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello!

After upgrading FreeBSD to 7.2-PRERELEASE I've got such messages during boot:

```
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1a is ufsid/4985daa338b9c9ab.
```

What is ufsid and what had happened with geom lables?
Why filesystems has more than one label?

Here is "full" log:

```
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1a is ufsid/4985daa338b9c9ab.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1a is ufs/root.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1b is label/swap.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_JOURNAL: Journal 2821102327: ad4s1d contains journal.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1e is ufsid/4985dacb5ef36acb.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1e is ufs/var.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1f is ufsid/4985db0604d2b1dc.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1f is ufs/tmp.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1g is ufsid/4985db17c541e796.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_JOURNAL: Journal 2821102327: ad4s1g contains data.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_JOURNAL: Journal ad4s1g clean.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4985db17c541e796 removed.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad4s1g.journal is label/usr.

...

Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/root
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_ELI: Device label/swap.eli created.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_ELI: Encryption: Blowfish-CBC 256
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4985daa338b9c9ab removed.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4985dacb5ef36acb removed.
Apr 24 09:00:59 cloud kernel: GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4985db0604d2b1dc removed.
```


----------



## richardpl (Apr 24, 2009)

nickolas said:
			
		

> What is ufsid and what had happened with geom lables?


ufsid is ufs identification, nothing happened with geom labels.



> Why filesystems has more than one label?


 Actually now filesytem always have label
so that you can make difference between them(including labels with same name ....)


----------

